# first flathead



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

well i've always liked fishing for cats but it has mainly been in lakes so channels were what we got. But i finally decided to make a trip down to the river and see what all the fuss was about, it wasn't a monster but i think it's a start of my new obsession, boy was it fun to catch and quite a change from the channels. caught this one about 30 min after we got there, one of my buddies one up'd me and landed a 30# but i'll get my revenge next time, i think i shall be spending more time on the river now


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

congrats on your first flat, i have yet to catch one. do they fight harder than the channels?


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

don't know that for a fact it's probably a mix between the larger size and the river current that makes for a fun fight but i'd take one of those over a channel based on todays experience


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, nice to see you get "hooked". I'm no expert on big Flatties but yes, they do fight to say the least. I will say however once you get a channel over say the 8-9# range they also have a lot of fight in them. Once you start getting into the 20# Flats yes will notice a considerable increase in the fight, I'm sure if you go to OGF Mbr Katfish's webs site you'll see just how much a fight those big ones put up, as I believe Robbie on a few videos vis youtube.


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

hey thats pretty good for a first flattie,what river was it?


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok now a follow up question that someone older and/or know more about catfish enviromental conditions than me might be able to answer. ok well my little catfish buddy below took a ride home with me for living proof for the lady of the house and I then found a new home in a lake much closer to my house than the river not to mention it is over-run with bluegills so I figure hed grow mighty big with an unlimited food supply, getting fat to be caught at a later date. So my question is, I have read and heard that flatheads barely reproduce in lakes or not at all so I was just wondering if they will do well in a lake. I realize it might be a bit selfish to take the fish out of the river but I figure hey there is plenty there, Id just move a few up my way and see how they do. I fully understand my one man stocking program won't fill the lake but I guess Im just wondering if they will do ok in the lake or not.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Congrats on your first flat, I really wanted to get one this year but never got around to doing it, been to busy with bass.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

To answer your question, since you asked, I for one do not think its a good idea at all to take a Flathead from its natural enivtonment & place it in a small lake or pond as your describing, but thats just me. Maybe someone w/ more management knowledge will chime in.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Not a small lake, decent size lake with creek flow and decent water movement which is why I was thinking it might do better as the habitat would be near a slow moving river or creek. But that was my main concern, I am not one to enjoy screwing up an ecosystem nor do I get a kick out of torturing a fish by pinning it up in a place that it won't continue to live normally so I was looking to find some info on if it would have a negative effect on the fish.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish!

I had the pleasure of putting my cousin on is first ever flathead this past weekend (a 38 lber) and he is hooked! Good to see more and more people getting the bug!

As far as the fish goes, it will be fine where you put it, but unless you intend to eat it, you should not take it out of it's original home body of water. Personally, I don't think you really hurt anything, but I would not do that the next time  Don't worry about it though.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Great caught ....gotta love your first flattie....


----------

